# EVE- Online Praktische Links



## Nakatochi (29. November 2007)

Hi 

Einmal ein Thread für EVE- Online Links.
Bitte neue Links per PM an mich schicken ich füge diese dann ein.

Link für denn 14-Tage Trial Account 
https://secure.eve-online.com/ft/?aid=10346...CFQU-Zwod2gR0HA

Sehr hilfreiche Seite für Mission Runner:
http://eve-survival.org 
Die seite ist für den Ingame Browser Optimiert und hat auch sonst noch nette links.

Markt und Co:
http://eve-central.com/home/

EvE Fitting Tool:
http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.as...threadID=548883

Cassandras POS Calculator:
http://www.cassandraslight.com/mypos.htm

EvE-Mon (Wie du nutzt das noch net!):
http://evemon.battleclinic.com/

Battleclinic (sollte jeden ein Begriff sein!):
http://www.battleclinic.com/

Neue und extrem gut aufgemachte Website vorallen um POS und 0.0 Systemverwaltung:
http://eve-guides.com/index.php

Für Miner wichtig 
http://www.theintelproject.net/icefields/
( Streicht die Felder im 0,8 und 0,7 Gebiet )

Noch eine Seite mit vielen Links drauf 
http://www.space-hornlis.de/links.htm
( nicht alle Links gehen auf der Seite )

Weiter Links folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lambi21 (28. Januar 2008)

Dann pack ich mal noch n bißchen was dazu:

Grismars Wiki:
gute Erklärung der etwas komplexeren Aspekte, etwas schwierig zu navigieren und teilweise eventl. nicht mehr ganz aktuell
http://eve.grismar.net/wikka.php?wakka=WikiHome

ORE Map:
Für die Miner, wenn man einen bestimmten Asteroidentyp sucht:
http://www.fluidorbit.co.uk/

Ship Setups:
aus den offiziellen Foren, Auflistung der meisten Ship-Setup-Threads
http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.as...threadID=571635

Agent Finder:
wer sich nicht durch die umständliche Agentenauflistung in den Corp-Info-Fenster wühlen will:
http://www.eve-agents.com/

weil man in der Ingame-Map leicht durcheinander kommen kann: 2D-Maps (als pdf downloadbar)
http://www.ombeve.co.uk/

und ein bißchen was zur Unterhaltung:
http://www.eve-videos.com/
http://www.eveonlineships.com/


----------



## Nagroth (5. März 2008)

bitte ein Sticky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnadelwarz (8. März 2008)

Das EVE-Online Handbuch:
http://www.eve-online.de/page_textdb.php?class=8

Ein Guter Anfänger Guide:
http://www.eve-online.de/page_textdb.php?class=10

Und auch sonst hat EVE-Online.de gute und vorallem Deutsche Infos über EVE.
http://www.eve-online.de

Eine Englische EVE Info seit.
EVE Info

Gut gemachter Einsteiger Guide auf Deutsch:
http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http...php%3Ft%3D20911


----------



## Humpa (27. März 2008)

von mir dann auch mal 2 links die ich besonders für Einsteiger interessant finde:

sinnvolle Grundskills

für MMO Umsteiger:
hammer-eve

P.S.:Eve ist nicht so kompliziert wie alle sagen man muss nur lesen können und schnell ne vernünftige corp finden...


----------



## heralin (9. September 2008)

Hat mir enorm geholfen am anfang! Klärt viele fragen gleich ab.


----------



## Lexort (26. August 2009)

Karten + aktuelle Statistiken:
http://evemaps.dotlan.net/

Sovmap - weniger praktisch dafür recht von Interesse (falls sich der Mega Nap mal wieder auflöst)
http://go-dl1.eve-files.com/media/corp/Verite/influence.png


----------



## Exeone (26. August 2009)

hier https://secure.eve-online.com/Marketing/UI/...aspx?aid=103565

kann man sich ein 30 tage key besorgen. Trial versteht sich


----------



## Arsokan (27. August 2009)

Somal noch ein paar Ergänzungen:

http://www.eve-metrics.com/ - Marktübersicht wie EVE-Central

http://www.outofeve.com/ - Online-Charverwalter. Praktisch im Büro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.hb3.info/cosmos/ - Cosmos Agenten Missionsübersicht

So das war es erstmal wieder.


----------



## Priscja (26. April 2010)

EVE-Online Tutorial 1 - Charaktererstellung [1080p HD] ---> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ujglZUALaIc


EVE-Online Tutorial 2 - Das erste mal im Weltraum [1080p HD] --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjb5uUikDU4 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (28. Mai 2010)

Das aktuelle Eve-Pilotenhandbuch (sehr empfehlenswert) Eve Pilotenhandbuch V3


----------



## Drezil (13. Oktober 2010)

Exzellenter Guide: http://isktheguide.com/ - 416 Seiten, Farbe und toll


----------



## MoK (26. Juni 2011)

http://dl.eve-files.com/media/0710/Haladas_Bergbau_Anleitung_german_2_2.pdf der mining guide schlecht hin 
sollte jeder gelesen haben der sowas in der richtung starten will


----------

